# New beesource member



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I am sorry, I was a recipient of the scholarship in 2007. 
Mike


----------



## ranlee (Jan 16, 2010)

welcome


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Kingfisher Apiaries,

Welcome!

The Beekeeping Scholarships are a great idea, and it's nice that they are attracting young people to apiculture.


You may know of Blake Shook; he spoke at a gathering of beekeepers in Connecticut back in 2008.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have talked to him at the state convention. He knows a LOT.


----------



## catdance62 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi there! I live in Texarkana so we practically neighbours! I am getting my first hive this spring and am excited about learning beekeeping.


----------

